

DNA computer 'answers questions'  - edw519
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8184033.stm

======
telegraph
Fails to mention (to me) the most interesting aspect of this kind of work: the
complexity and scale of these machines is such that although we may not
develop more efficient algorithms for intractable problems in the traditional
sense, they may become tractable when computed with DNA.

------
rw
Is this DNA Prolog?

